# Flashed Sapphire 9800Pro to XT



## kayone (Oct 6, 2004)

Hi on my ATI TOOL I don't have the option to monitor temps and I've just flashed to XT BIOS. Does this mean my card doesn't contain the temp sensor chip?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 6, 2004)

http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/vidcard/94


----------



## kayone (Oct 6, 2004)

Yeah, I've read that  Is there smthing you can enable to allow it to monitor temps or would it do it auto.. because its a lot of hassle removing arctic cooler.. just to check see if you have a chip.


----------

